# J.M. Smucker’s Special Kitty Cat Food Recalled Over Serious Health Concerns, Including Death



## daveomak.fs (Dec 7, 2019)

* J.M. Smucker’s Special Kitty Cat Food Recalled Over Serious Health Concerns, Including Death*
by  Mollie Morrissette 

JM Smuckers is recalling selected lots of its Special Kitty canned cat for an as yet unknown reason. All the company revealed was an oblique reference to "ingredients believed to not meet the Company’s quality and safety standards." Whatever that means. Even more troubling than the opaque reference to the unknown ingredients, but their capacity […]
Read more of this post


*Mollie Morrissette* | December 7, 2019 at 2:08 pm | URL:  http://www.poisonedpets.com/?p=24217


----------



## mike243 (Dec 8, 2019)

Slow day in the food world ? lol  , its amazing all the pets that die every year from bad food, my wife is very active keeping her dog away from any that has a history of problems, we never or I should say I never thought nothing about it before,


----------



## SlickRockStones (Dec 8, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Slow day in the food world ? lol  , its amazing all the pets that die every year from bad food, my wife is very active keeping her dog away from any that has a history of problems, we never or I should say I never thought nothing about it before,


----------



## SlickRockStones (Dec 8, 2019)

They probably added some real meat by accident. As opposed to 100% pure beaks, fins and assholes!


----------

